# Coldcalm while breastfeeding?



## milkmamma (Aug 20, 2007)

Seriously stuffy and feeling awful but bf my 4mo. Can I take coldcalm? Any other suggestions? My ds has the same symptoms, post nasal drip cough, stuffy/drippy nose, sore throat...anything I can take that would help both of us?

All suggestions welcome...we're desperate!







:


----------



## milkmamma (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I'd think anything homeopathic would be ok.


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

What is coldcalm? What active ingredients are in it? Have you searched on Kellymom.com?


----------



## milkmamma (Aug 20, 2007)

Active Ingredients: Allium Cepa 3C, Apis Mellifica 6C, Belladonna 6C (0.5 x 10(-12) mg alkaloids), Eupatorium Perfoliatum 3c, Gelsemium Sempervirens 6C, Kali Bichromicum 6C, Nux Vomica 3C (0.5 x 10(-6) mg strychnine), Phytolacca Decandra 6C, Pulsatilla 6C

Inactive Ingredients: Lactose, Croscarmellose Sodium, Magnesium Stearate


----------

